# Dumbest Swarm Queen 2016



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

I nominate this swarm for the Dumbest Swarm Queen Award - 2016.

They had clustered on a bag style yellow jacket trap, and the queen crawled into the bag, and the rest of the bees were trying to get to her in the bag and clumps of bees were sliding off the slippery bag.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Interesting, did she make it?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Dumbest queen award? I'd take her for president at this point.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

JRG13 said:


> Interesting, did she make it?


She was alive when I cut her out of the bag, and the bees all flooded into the nuc box I placed her in, so I think so? We'll see in a few days


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

jwcarlson said:


> Dumbest queen award? I'd take her for president at this point.


My wife doesn't allow me to talk about politics anymore.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

tanksbees said:


> My wife doesn't allow me to talk about politics anymore.


Neither does mine. We had to start family dinner at my mom's last night with an agreement to not bring up anything related to politics.


----------

